# Bobcats to interview Mike Malone & Patrick Ewing



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK

This would be a great hire, but the truth is that Malone might well get better offers. I suspect that he would have to wait to see what the Clippers want to do. He has a relationship with Chris Paul, who gives him a lot of credit for the Hornets improved defense in his final season there.



> The Warriors have granted the Charlotte Bobcats permission to interview assistant coach Michael Malone, according to multiple sources.
> Charlotte, owned by NBA legend Michael Jordan, is scheduled to interview Malone on Tuesday, as first reported by Yahoo! Sports. The Bobcats fired Paul Silas last week. Charlotte finished 7-59, posting the worst win percentage (.106) in NBA history.
> Malone, regarded as one of the top assistant coaches in the league, still has two years left on his contract. He's the primary Xs and Os guy for head coach Mark Jackson's staff. Malone's decade-plus of experience as an assistant coach complements Jackson, who had never coached before being hired by the Warriors.
> Warriors general manager Bob Myers said he wants to keep Malone but acknowledged his top assistant would be coveted.
> "When we interviewed Michael Malone, we knew he was then a hot commodity," Myers said before the Warriors' season finale. "We have him under contract, but again if Mike gets an opportunity to coach and be a head coach in this league, that's something he's going to do and you don't hold him back from. But we'll do everything we can and we do everything we can to hope that he stays."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: Bobcats to interview Mike Malone & Patrick Ewing*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--b...malone.html;_ylt=Audmskj1LVknIPxumw3Ebp68vLYF

I guess Patrick Ewing gets an interview now. I don't think that idea is very appealing to me. Nate McMillan is getting mentioned as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't make a worse hire than Patrick Ewing IMO.


----------

